# 3/19/04 - Skiing - Berkshire East



## Greg (Mar 13, 2004)

Berkshire East's Web site is saying they may open on Thursday and Friday. Anyone up for meeting up there for a few turns on Friday, 3/19? It might be a great way for some fellow AlpineZoners to meet up and celebrate a great season despite the weird weather.

I would consider myself an advanced skier, but I don't mind skiing the cruisers as well. No huge commitment here, and if anyone goes, we don't need to feel obligated to ski together all day. I'll be coming up from CT but will aim to get on skis by 9 AM.

In the event the Beast doesn't open on Friday, I'm willing to do Jiminy (which I'll also be at tomorrow).

So...any takers?


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2004)

Not a bad forecast:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=01339

Anyone?


----------



## skijay (Mar 16, 2004)

I plan on going.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 16, 2004)

Greg and skijay - 

Give me 24 hrs to get my act together and I may join you........I'll get back to Greg via PM by this time tomorrow - CM


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 16, 2004)

Greg/skijay - 

Ole buddy Rob and I are heading to Loon for Friday AM - he just got back to me and has already taken the day off, so I'm going to give him first right of refusal, as any true-blue friend would.  That said, I do appreciate the invite and will take you up on it perhaps before the end of this season, but certainly in 2004-05.  

Greg - how about an official AZ hiking day in NH/VT this summer?  Say a hike off the Kanc or in Franconia Notch that's relatively easy to get to......??


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2004)

No prob, CM. Wish you could've made it. You guys could always come to Berkshire East Friday and save Loon for another day (like Saturday?)... 

We'll definitely do up some hiking gatherings this season, I'm sure. Hence, this forum.


----------



## skiguide (Mar 17, 2004)

can't wait to do a hiking gig - 

but we should plan for a mid-april TUCKS gathering too - get the best of both worlds!


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 17, 2004)

Greg and skijay - 

If you guys are still going to the Beast on Friday, my buddy Rob and I would like to join you!  Thanks again for the invite.  

Let's get some more AZ regulars out there - hey Josh B and teachski - where are you - ???????


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> If you guys are still going to the Beast on Friday, my buddy Rob and I would like to join you!  Thanks again for the invite.


Cool!  8) Should be a fun day! Now for some logistics. I'm going to aim to leave at 6:30, and should arrive at 8:30, depending on if this snow they're calling for materializes. It's been a few years since I've been to the Beast, so where's a good place to meet? I know skijay mentioned in a PM that the Triple is close to the lodge so that may be a good spot. Or if I remember correctly, there's a trail map sign right near the lot (could be wrong). Dunno. Any ideas?

By the way, I'll most likely be wearing a dark green and black jacket and hat, black pants and gloves, and yellow and silver K2 Axis Pro skis. *Here's* a pic of me (I'm on the left). I've already PM'd my cell number to skijay and CM.

So...anyone else on board? skiguide? Joshua B? teachski?


----------



## teachski (Mar 17, 2004)

AW! Darn!  I had to take today off for some personal business and I am taking the 26th off, there is no way I can join you.  I would have loved to if I hadn't had to take today off too. :x


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 18, 2004)

Greg - plan on seeing Rob and me around 830 as well.  It's about 1 3/4 hrs from home (100 mi) and I will be in touch via cell.  Plan on meeting at the ticket office, I guess?  I've never been there, so any suggestion for an obvious place to meet will work for me.  I will be the sorta roundish guy in black bibs in a blue Columbia coat and blue hat with 201-cm Rossignols....

There's a pic of Rob and me having a beer at Sunapee in the trip report archives.  For some reason, I can't figure out how to cut and paste it into this reply....


----------



## skican (Mar 18, 2004)

Hope you guys had fun. I know you did. I have taken alot of time off of work lately (not for skiing) and next week the hubby, my sister and I are going to be at Sugarloaf for the whole week. 

Anyone going up?


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Greg - plan on seeing Rob and me around 830 as well.  It's about 1 3/4 hrs from home (100 mi) and I will be in touch via cell.  Plan on meeting at the ticket office, I guess?  I've never been there, so any suggestion for an obvious place to meet will work for me.  I will be the sorta roundish guy in black bibs in a blue Columbia coat and blue hat with 201-cm Rossignols....
> 
> There's a pic of Rob and me having a beer at Sunapee in the trip report archives.  For some reason, I can't figure out how to cut and paste it into this reply....


Ahh....*this* must be you then? Hope I don't trip over those Rossi's when I board the lift with you!  (Kidding. I used to ski 205s cm...).

Again, it's been a while since I've been there, but lets meet near the summit triple:






The lodge is right near it so we can get lift tickets after meeting up:





Both those pics are looking at the triple and lodge *from* the mountain. Should be a fun day!



			
				skican said:
			
		

> Hope you guys had fun. I know you did.


We haven't gone yet! This is tomorrow. Anyone else interested in joining us?


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah - that would be me - blue coat, blue hat, Scott goggles......

OK - we can get the tix after meeting up - see you at the triple.  (It helps to read your note fully before responding, huh?).....


----------



## skijay (Mar 18, 2004)

From today's Beast report, the double and triple are running. They are located next to each other to the left of the lodge. They open at 9am according to the site.   I assume that would apply for Friday as well.    It will be easy to meet up. I will not be there until 10am.  Most likely I will be there earlier but will say 10am just in case.  Take some runs, do not wait for me. 

I will be the easiest to spot, I have Salomon Snowblades (red, white and blue), black ski pants, black hat and a gray ski jacket.


----------



## skican (Mar 18, 2004)

A day late and a dollar short as usual. Have fun guys I will be thinking of yas! I hope Sugarloaf gets some more snow!


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> If we meet at the Summit Triple lift, I assume you will have the tickets on you there.....?


Yeah, I'll pick them up ahead of time. For anyone else interested I have two extra comp passes.


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 19, 2004)

I'll be at work tomorrow, but I hope to ski Berkshire East at least one more time this weekend. Have some fun for me guys! I think it's awesome you guys are meeting up at "The Beast."


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2004)

An absolutely great day at the Beast today! I posted a TR here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?p=7840

Thanks again to ChileMass, skijay, and Rob for a great day. You guys were a lot of fun to ski with!  8)


----------

